# Re tooled



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

We have not gone to a TON of pex here yet. 
I have a lot of the crimp style fittings etc . I do like and trust it however,,,,, just not getting a lot of good confidence / feedback from the folks who were snake bit from PB nightmare. 
Between advice here on PZ and a lot of other research I decided to re tool ( to the tune of $1,800.00) to the Uponor expander system. WOW this an impressive thing ! The M12 expander tool , the major difference with the ID of the fittings , the strength of the poly fittings and the major difference in the flexibility of the Pex A rolled pipe has made me extremely pleased with my purchase !! :thumbup: 

An old time copper guy sure enough. But, the writing is on the wall with the copper that is paper thin right around 50 yrs old , the pin holes in copper systems on well water as well as city systems , the cost(s) of copper rising always . 

Thankful for the options :yes::yes:


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

Really like my expander, I personally have never witnessed a failure in an uponor connection. I have had mine for several years and feel it is the best system to date.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

tnplumber said:


> Really like my expander, I personally have never witnessed a failure in an uponor connection. I have had mine for several years and feel it is the best system to date.


Thank you for that ! The $ hurt but best for customers in long run I believe.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Using uponor system off and on for 15 years, now it's all I use. Have not seen any problems with it. Plus it keeps you a step above any plumber/handyman that can buy regular pex at blows.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What did you get that cost 1800 bucks?


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Using uponor system off and on for 15 years, now it's all I use. Have not seen any problems with it. Plus it keeps you a step above any plumber/handyman that can buy regular pex at blows.


blows, lol. I thought I was the only one that hated that place!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

As long as you install it like you care you should be fine. I like how little space the tool takes up in my van and the support from Milwaukee is top notch on all their tools. M12 is fine for single family residential homes.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Will said:


> What did you get that cost 1800 bucks?


Haha Will! You know how it goes ! Tools fittings pipe carrying cases etc. adds up.

First job it'll all be paid for. One of the biggest costs is the copper stub outs and copper x pex adaptors


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Cal said:


> Haha Will! You know how it goes ! Tools fittings pipe carrying cases etc. adds up.
> 
> First job it'll all be paid for. One of the biggest costs is the copper stub outs and copper x pex adaptors


Exactly fist job pays for it. I as well still use copper for stubs, tub or shower valves and water heaters. Pex stays hidden in walls and crawl spaces


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i like both the expander and the crimper ..both have thier advantages and disadvanteges .. all depends on access to the part needing to be repaired .... ( sorry for the spelling )


----------

